# Any Brother here from Ghana?



## ArmanDior (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm Richard,  new here,  Is there any brother in here too from Ghana? 

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 8, 2017)

Are you a Freemason?  If so there are several members of this forum that want to become freemasons that live in Ghana.  If you are not then be careful how you word your statements as you make it sound like you are a Freemason

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ArmanDior (Jan 9, 2017)

#Noted. Thanks a lot

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ArmanDior (Jan 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Are you a Freemason?  If so there are several members of this forum that want to become freemasons that live in Ghana.  If you are not then be careful how you word your statements as you make it sound like you are a Freemason
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


#WELL NOTED.  THANK YOU 

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 9, 2017)

So are you?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So are you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


No. Was looking to join in another thread of a few days ago...


----------



## ArmanDior (Jan 9, 2017)

No please I am not. But,  I am looking to join. 

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 11, 2017)

I have not encountered on line any Brother from Ghana.  They appear to be slow to accept new candidates.  Common in some countries with histories of political turmoil or nearby regional turmoil.

It is likely you will have to find a local sponsor in person and befriend him long enough to convince him you are safe.


----------



## Ankomah Offen Clifford (Jan 11, 2017)

Good day
Please I am Ankomah Offen Clifford from Ghana. I am 19 years and also a student , please I want to join the brother hood . Can you help link me to any member in my locality who can help me in joining.      Cliffordanokye56@gmail.com.       Whatsapp: +233265474727.      THANK YOU


Ripcord22A said:


> So are you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 11, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> I have not encountered on line any Brother from Ghana.  They appear to be slow to accept new candidates.  Common in some countries with histories of political turmoil or nearby regional turmoil.
> 
> It is likely you will have to find a local sponsor in person and befriend him long enough to convince him you are safe.



Good advice. Or you could write to 
Grand Lodge of Ghana. 
Grand Secretary 
P.O. Box CT 1817, Accra – Ghana 32 Dadeban Road, North Industrial Area, Accra.

(For Brothers, the above looks regular to me if their web site is truthful noting info at http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges )


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 12, 2017)

There is also a UGLE District Grand Lodge in Ghana, tel [233] (0) 302 669250.
For the men asking; you must seek this yourself, it is part of the process. You have the internet, you found this forum, you can locate the lodge nearest you.
Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:


----------

